# Had my laser surgery this morning



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

The worst part was waiting.  The surgery was very fast.  It was my right eye and it had developed a film over my cataract implant.  I could tell immediately it worked.  The whole event including the long waiting room stay was only a little over one hour.  Nice to see well again.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 10, 2015)

Great news.  Glad it went well.


----------



## Lon (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad for you Jim-----------seeing well is nice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Nancy.  Yeah I didn't realize how much vision I had lost in my right eye.  Made a big difference.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

Great news, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Annie and Lon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2015)

Excellent news Jim, very pleased you can see so much better now and it was all over and done with so quickly too..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Excellent news Jim, very pleased you can see so much better now and it was all over and done with so quickly too..



Yes Thanks Holly, You looked good even before this but now........*SPECTACULAR*!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Great news!!  Glad it went well..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update Jim, happy that it went well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks QS and SB and all.


----------



## imp (Jul 10, 2015)

Good deal, Jim! Beware of writing about stuff pertaining to urine, though! Bad experience, that.      imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Good deal, Jim! Beware of writing about stuff pertaining to urine, though! Bad experience, that.      imp



Uh.....ok!   I guess....  WTF has eyes to do with urine???  Well uh....thanks IMP.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Uh.....ok!   I guess....  WTF has eyes to do with urine???  Well uh....thanks IMP.



"See" ... "pee" ...

OK, I know it's a stretch.

Congrats on the new vision, Jim. :encouragement:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Tanks Phil, yes it IS a stretch. *lol*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad that the operation went well, Jim !  Seeing better is definitely a good thing. 
( I dunno about the other either; but it is fine with me if you don't write about it, just in case. )


----------



## imp (Jul 10, 2015)

Long story short, Jim. I posted about a medical problem, and the resulting comment was not appreciative, that's all. It will make more sense if you come across it. No big deal, I hope1    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Uh.....ok!   I guess....  WTF has eyes to do with urine???  Well uh....thanks IMP.



Nothing... unless your eyes look like two pee holes in the snow...   that's not a good thing.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2015)

Happy it went well, Jim. Waiting is the worst part of doctors visits. My turn coming up soon. Pappy.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 10, 2015)

Good for you, Jim!  :encouragement:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad you had a good result. Ain't modern technology wonderful?

BTW, how long ago did you have the implants ?


----------

